# Phal Valentinii var. Alba.



## Marco (Jul 26, 2006)

Another Alba plant! oke: 

Got this one in spike from oakhill about 2 months back and it finally opened up. It's (Phal bellina v. alba x Phal. cornu-cervi v. alba.) I took a whiff this morning and it smelt kind of citrusy. But then again my nose may be playing tricks on me. I'll give it another wiff in the morning.

















Thanks for looking.


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 26, 2006)

Aww damn, now you gonna make me want one...


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 26, 2006)

I love it!

I agree with Marcus!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 26, 2006)

It's no Jessica Alba, but still very nice! 
One of these days she's gonna google her name and find this forum 

Jon
________
Buy air one vaporizer


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2006)

couscous74 said:


> Aww damn, now you gonna make me want one...


Me, too. Guess I'll have to wander over to Oak Hill now...


----------



## cdub (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah that's a nice little hybrid. Great pick Marco!


----------



## Heather (Jul 26, 2006)

Alba! (Jessica)
(trying to get the spiders working faster....)

Um, yes, that's nice. I don't love the glossy waxy phals, but that coloration is pretty neat-o.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 26, 2006)

We have much work to do Marco. Just did a search for "jessica alba paphiopedilum" and we weren't even mentioned. 

Jon
________
Mt1


----------



## Marco (Jul 26, 2006)

Yea I know right Jon. Maybe she'll have an uncle that named a flower that'll get her addicted to paphs and maybe...just maybe he'll end up on the forum and forwards to jessica then she'll come tumbling in with brook burke covered in oil...oke:

Sounds like a very far off maybe but hey a man can dream.


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 27, 2006)

very unusual color!


----------



## Gideon (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice, healthy looking plant too :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Marco (Sep 10, 2006)

*Update*

Some of you may have seen this picture already. It gets the spotlight from me cause its the only plant I have in bloom. This is an updated picture of the third bloom. What I find pretty cool about it is that the center of the flower has a reddish/pinkish tint when it's newly opened. But after after the flower matures it turns completely yellow with a hint of white on the lip.

Here's a picture angled more towards the new flower with the the reddish center





Here's a picture angled more towards the old flower that turned yellow





Thanks for looking.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2006)

That's an awesome flower when it first opens, but I'd be disappointed to see the pink fade. Lovely yellow, regardless.

Is it fragrant? I don't remember if you posted that before or not.


----------



## Heather (Sep 10, 2006)

Very interesting Marco, what a difference!


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 10, 2006)

I am glad that I am keeping away from nonspecies Phals for that is NICE!!


----------



## Marco (Sep 10, 2006)

Dot - yup it is fragrant. Smells yummy


----------



## Rayb (Sep 10, 2006)

terrfic looking plant. Nice size


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2006)

Another interesting update picture. This little guy definately keeps my grow table interesting :rollhappy: Maybe it'll self polinate  

Well as for the scent now that I know what a bellina smells like it smells bellinaish.


----------

